# Lost the Mrs. 8/15



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Had the funeral for my Mrs. on Monday. Still kind of numb, dreading the quiet and keeping busy. Keep her in ya'lls prayers if you will. She was one of the good ones and the world will miss her.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh.....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that Farmer, and I will say prayers for her, and you both. There's a lot of nice people here, and many who have gone through that kind of loss as well. I hope that in making friends here and sharing well,...whatever you feel like sharing, that it will help to ease some of the pain you're going through. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss Farmer. Will keep you both in my prayers. Summerdaze said it much better than I could.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this Farmer....will definately pray for you and your family....


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss and your heartache. Of course, prayers!


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss!:grouphug:


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers for the two of you.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was very special. God Bless you.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

So sorry for your loss and your pain. Hoping for peace for you soon.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

prayer for yall


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. May God watch over both of you.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My sympathies for your loss. Sending out a prayer. 

One of my favorite grave side observations.
"We're all travelers in this world. From the sweet grass to the packing house. Birth 'til death. We travel between the eternities." from "Broken Trail"


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Farmer Willy, I am so sorry!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your wife. The pain will ease when you're ready. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other. Best to you.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Losing someone special is always hard. Just know that there are great people here when you need. Prayers being said.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

I pretty much wore out my praying part when my own wife was dying. But I know your pain. You can always talk to me if you want to.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm sorry too Farmer. it's been 9 years for me but i still think of him every day. sending good thoughts your way. ~Georgia.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You have my condolences.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

My thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

It's been 6 months, since I lost mine. You take it one day at a time. The hurt is still there. But it lessins over time. I know what you are going through. I hope the best for you and yours.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Like awhobert said, one day at a time. Myself, I'm hoping this numbness stays around a long time.not quite 6 months since I lost mine, and since He was a truckdriver for years, I still keep expecting his call, hits all over again when I realize it wont come. Hugs to you, they're waiting for us..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Offering my prayers as well.. May the Lord fill your heart with His grace.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

My sympathies. We are here for you


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

My condolences. I cannot imagine what you are going through. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers...


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

So sorry to hear about your wife passing on, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, feel free to let us help you as we can.
Ed


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for your wonderful DW going up and you, too.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Condolences and prayers from here, Farmer Willy

Mary


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGoodness! Farmer Willy - I'm SOOO sorry! I make her "famous" oatmeal cookies all the time!!! I will keep you both in my prayers!!!!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

My condolences and prayers to you in your time of grief. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

You're in my thoughts too Farmer Willy, I am so so sorry.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words. It's not an easy thing but our faith was and is strong. I don't doubt she is watching over me and the farm. I figure if I ever feel the need to vent ya'll will understand. For that I do thank you.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

May I ask what happened? Was it sudden? How terrible!!!


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Bill --I am so sorry--- of you want to call anytime please do! She was good one!
Your friend, Ed


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Obviously she was a wonderful partner.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Farmer Willy, 
Sorry for your loss. 
It's been 4 yrs since I lost my husband. The pain hasen't lessened but, I am dealing with it a lot better. Talking does help. Lots of people are hear for you should you need us.
I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

I am sorry to read this...


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Your grief is shared and your heartache known. Praying for renewed hoep and strength for you. s.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

It will be three years for me on October 31. The pain doesn't lessen but will soften. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

adding my condolences it will be three years for me on Sept 4 so if you want an ear to listen i can offer mine as a lot of people here have already


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Farmer Willy. 

My husband died in April, I know how it feels to lose a good one.
More and more I think about the good times, and not the sadness as much.

It really helps me to share my thoughts, and you'll be surprised at how many folks are willing to listen, knowing that (sometimes) it's the only way to help come to terms with the pain. 

I hope you have someone to talk to.
And I hope you find peace.

(((Farmer Willy)))


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Ed, I might just up and come visit instead. She looked forward to seeing your new place, I guess I talked it up real good.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, Farmer Willy, I am so very, very sorry. 

God bless you with His loving peace as you go through your grieving.... {hugs}


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

COSunflower said:


> May I ask what happened? Was it sudden? How terrible!!!


It was coronary related. How does the expression go: "She enjoyed poor health for years". She had medical problems on and off for years--3 years ago was liver failure but she pulled back from that. I look at it as getting to share 3 more years than I should have. As I mentioned earlier, she was a GOOD woman as attested by anyone that had the good fortune to meet or know her.

So now it's ruck up and move on. ---- & Span and steel wool are my newest friends now. The healing power of cleaning and scrubbing is greatly under reported in the press.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow, Willy, I don't even know how you find the energy to do the Cleaning Therapy, but I'm glad you found something to help take your mind off of your sorrow - even if for a little while.

{hug}


----------

